# how big of tank do i need for breeding



## piranha_breeder01 (Aug 17, 2005)

how large of an aquaria will i need ??


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Right now, I have a 75 gallon with my 3 - redbellies in it. They have bred for me twice now. Good luck!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I think alot of your questions can be answered here , especially on the breeding , but this website has pretty much everything to tell about piranha's that there is to know and is updated regurlarly ..
opfee website (<----------Frank)
http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

75 with 3 p's works great for me!!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I have a 125 with 7 but Ive heard of them breeding in a 55 before so anything should work.

Just remember the higher number Ps you have the better chance of breeding you got since they can not be sexed. And also if you bought your P's all at the same time from a LFS or so the are probably from the same batch and will not breed. P's do not inbreed. So you have to get P's from different batchs or lfs's or something. Most people dont realize that, they just buy P's hoping they breed and then it never happens.


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

> I have a 125 with 7 but Ive heard of them breeding in a 55 before so anything should work.
> 
> Just remember the higher number Ps you have the better chance of breeding you got since they can not be sexed. And also if you bought your P's all at the same time from a LFS or so the are probably from the same batch and will not breed. P's do not inbreed. So you have to get P's from different batchs or lfs's or something. Most people dont realize that, they just buy P's hoping they breed and then it never happens.


damn finaly some useful information, all this time im getin mad at my Piranhas for no reason cause they aint breeding, i even got them a 150 gal. what would happen if their from the same batch but been seperated for like 1 n half years? would they breed then? or do i hav eto get it from another batch?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Stranger said:


> > I have a 125 with 7 but Ive heard of them breeding in a 55 before so anything should work.
> >
> > Just remember the higher number Ps you have the better chance of breeding you got since they can not be sexed. And also if you bought your P's all at the same time from a LFS or so the are probably from the same batch and will not breed. P's do not inbreed. So you have to get P's from different batchs or lfs's or something. Most people dont realize that, they just buy P's hoping they breed and then it never happens.
> 
> ...


They wont breed if from the same batch. You would have to get another in similar size from somewhere else. How many do you have in the tank right now? If you have atleats 3 or 4 I would recommend ordering one from one of the sponsers of similar size and you would have better chances of a pair. But they have to be atleast 6 inches(opinion) . And you have to trigger the breeding somehow or another. You might do it on accident or purposly. I know one member who built a rain divice to trigger. I just keep my temp at around 80 to 82 and do water changes weekly. Once you trigger it they usually dont stop for awhile. Just be prepared if so, meaning have some fry tanks ready. A couple is what Id go with. And if you do somehow have fry, you have to use the water from the mother tank. You vant fill it with water and then hope they live. They have to start off in the water they were bred in.any more questions dont be affraid to ask myself, or a piranha breeding team member and others who breed. Hollywood and mantis are good choices so is Mashunter. Hollywood helped me a great deal and I thank him for that cause without him I wouldnt be making money off my P's. Its not much but hey it works.


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

thanks for the information sh*t help'd me alot. i have 4 piranhas thats around 7+ inches, but i have a little problem, i live in california and sadly these fishes are illegal here. =/'


----------



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

isnt that wild!!! makes ya wonder for a second how little we know about this species 
humans with our technology and all have a hard time even sexing these animals YET the animals themselves can tell if theyre related! it's like the mystery behind salmon coming home to spawn, scientists still cant figure it out


----------

